# Fall Turks!!



## Boi-san (Dec 2, 2014)

Tis the season for fall turkeys and I have a tag to fill. I'm hunting the northern unit - public land and I'm seeing a lot of turkeys getting pushed down lower into the cities on the foothills where discharge of firearms and archery equipment is not allowed. Do many turkeys stay on public land that allows hunting or do the majority of them reside in the cities and towns until spring? Any info or suggestions on tactics to locate public land turks would be appreciated from you fine folks.


----------



## taxidermist (Sep 11, 2007)

All game species tend to learn fast and move to the areas that have the least amount of pressure.


----------



## Boi-san (Dec 2, 2014)

taxidermist said:


> All game species tend to learn fast and move to the areas that have the least amount of pressure.


By pressure do you mean hunting pressure? Highly developed residential/recreational areas experience more pressure than snow covered foothills and those are the areas I've been seeing turkeys this fall. By less pressure, do you mean inaccessible hell holes? This is the information I was trying to elicit. Do turks stay in higher elevations and concentrate in areas which still provide the requisite cover/forage, or do they just say screw it and live in someone's driveway/front yard for the rest of the winter? Based on my observations, the latter is more likely; however, I'd like to think there are a couple birds out there that are still worth while going after.


----------



## taxidermist (Sep 11, 2007)

They need to be able to access food. They cant do that in the deeper snow, so they eventually move down the slopes to farm areas with livestock feeding etc. They will go where they find the food they scratch for. 


A few years ago the Logan area had issues with Turkey's in town and being aggressive toward humans, pets and crapping all over yards a porches.


----------



## BPturkeys (Sep 13, 2007)

Virtually all turkeys in the Cache Valley area have moved down into the low-lying area of the valley. It's going to be a very rough go of it to find a turkey on anything but private land right now. Your only chance is to find some birds on private ground that is huntable then ask for permission to hunt. Some farmers will say yes, most will not.

Hint...look for feed lots and areas with livestock that are being fed...these are favorite spots for wintering turkeys. Sometimes they do a little walk-about in late morning and who knows, they might just wander onto someplace you can hunt.

Next year, get that fall bird early.


----------



## taxidermist (Sep 11, 2007)

Find a stockman/cattleman that has birds on his property and approach him in the spring/summer time and ask for permission to hunt his place in the fall. Offer help in leu of money to hunt. This can and has got a few hunters on private ground. 


I have a friend I grew up with that has a farm that holds turkeys in the winter. I hunted his place once, two years ago for turkeys. It wasn't what I'd call a "hunt" by any means. At one time he would allow hunting on the place. But it only took one hunter one time to eliminate that.


Those ranchers/farmers work hard for what they have! When they loose money from crop, animal, equipment loss or damaged property from hunters or fisherman, they have a sour taste that you need to sprinkle with sugar. If they say "NO!" when asked to hunt, don't get mad, smile and say "thankyou for your time and that you understand". One day one of them may say "wait, when you thinking you'll be hunting"?.


----------



## Boi-san (Dec 2, 2014)

Thanks for the info. I'm not afraid of putting in some work, particularly when hunting permissions could be in the cards.


----------



## Clayclarke (Oct 23, 2019)

There is a walk in area above Smithfield that does hold birds occasionally


----------



## Brettski7 (May 11, 2020)

Boi-san said:


> Thanks for the info. I'm not afraid of putting in some work, particularly when hunting permissions could be in the cards.


I know where some turkeys are regularly I just need to catch the farmer. I've never asked anyone permission to hunt their property though before so it does kind of make me nervous. They are always in the field. Maybe he'd let two peeps go out there. 5 birds taken off is better than 2.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Boi-san (Dec 2, 2014)

Brettski7 said:


> I know where some turkeys are regularly I just need to catch the farmer. I've never asked anyone permission to hunt their property though before so it does kind of make me nervous. They are always in the field. Maybe he'd let two peeps go out there. 5 birds taken off is better than 2.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Send me a PM and maybe we can come up with a plan


----------



## MooseMeat (Dec 27, 2017)

Boi-san said:


> Send me a PM and maybe we can come up with a plan


Guys. This isn't like asking the hot girl at school out on a date. Just ask the guy. It's not that hard. If you don't get your schit together and you look awkward or nervous, he's gonna say no. Just like the hot girl at school would


----------



## Brettski7 (May 11, 2020)

MooseMeat said:


> Guys. This isn't like asking the hot girl at school out on a date. Just ask the guy. It's not that hard. If you don't get your schit together and you look awkward or nervous, he's gonna say no. Just like the hot girl at school would


Yea no one is being that dramatic about it except you.

Plus the girls came to me in high school.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MooseMeat (Dec 27, 2017)

Brettski7 said:


> Yea no one is being that dramatic about it except you.
> 
> Plus the girls came to me in high school.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


That's cuz they feel safe around THOSE kinda boys


----------



## Brettski7 (May 11, 2020)

MooseMeat said:


> That's cuz they feel safe around THOSE kinda boys


What the man kind? Or are you just being a bigot to show you're inadequate and jealous? It's one or the other honestly. I have a good idea of which one.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MooseMeat (Dec 27, 2017)

Brettski7 said:


> What the man kind? Or are you just being a bigot to show you're inadequate and jealous? It's one or the other honestly. I have a good idea of which one.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Haha inadequate and jealous of what?


----------



## Brettski7 (May 11, 2020)

Found Turkey today. Had to go all the way to Louisiana to find them lol. Unfortunately no fall season here. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MooseMeat (Dec 27, 2017)

Found about 100 turkeys today. Had to go 15 minutes from my house. 10 toms standing in the road. Should have let the wife shoot one. Wasn’t ready to be done yet. We will kill one tomorrow.


----------



## MWScott72 (May 23, 2011)

There are a couple WIAs south of Logan that might hold turkeys, but yeah, your best best is to get private access where birds are actively using the place.


----------



## Brettski7 (May 11, 2020)

Back in town from Christmas vacation. Time to start chasing so turkeys again. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## hawglips (Aug 23, 2013)

MooseMeat said:


> Found about 100 turkeys today. Had to go 15 minutes from my house. 10 toms standing in the road. Should have let the wife shoot one. Wasn't ready to be done yet. We will kill one tomorrow.


Need a picture....


----------



## MooseMeat (Dec 27, 2017)

hawglips said:


> Need a picture....


I'm not posting her pics on here. You're more than welcome to see them on my Instagram if you'd like.


----------



## BPturkeys (Sep 13, 2007)

MooseMeat said:


> I'm not posting her pics on here. You're more than welcome to see them on my Instagram if you'd like.


You can't just come on here and say..."oh, by the way, saw a flock of about a hundred turkeys today"

No pic's...no cred:smile:

what's an instagram?


----------



## MooseMeat (Dec 27, 2017)

BPturkeys said:


> You can't just come on here and say..."oh, by the way, saw a flock of about a hundred turkeys today"
> 
> No pic's...no cred:smile:
> 
> what's an instagram?


Ok. If you say so.


----------

